# Granturismo WP's (56k advisory)



## Battou (Nov 19, 2007)

I have mentioned a couple times I do the videogames thing. Well with one of the video games I have enjoy putting together some WP's for my computer. I assemble these using a photo I took with the Photomode on GT4. I directreferanced the Granturismo logo and redid it so I could use the transparency on it as well as the "real driving simulator" portion of the name so I could change the color and again use the transparency all on Microsoft Photodraw.

Originals are 1024X768  





















*EDIT*




V this was the first V




V this is my current, Additionally I added some grain to this one, I felt it gives it a more era correct feel V




*END EDIT*

Now since the Photo mode operates like any normal SLR to capture the image feel free to critique the underlying photography.

I have a few more but I have to get them uploaded to PB so, I'll post them later on tonight.


----------



## Battou (Nov 19, 2007)

new ones


----------



## chinpokojed (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice -- GT3 & 4 are the only games I own for the PS2 

Looks like a nice bump draft in that first pic, is that you driving?  I've never played with the photomode so I'm not sure how it works.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice.

I just GT5 Prologue... and though I am UNBELIEVABLY EXCITED to have it... it's a little thin. Only a few tracks, no after-market parts or customization, no free lapping, no Ghosts, nothing really... and heavy Japanese car bias... I mean come on, the new GT-R is going to be _phat_, but it's not going to beat a Ford GT or a Ferrari 430.


----------



## Battou (Apr 9, 2008)

chinpokojed said:


> Nice -- GT3 & 4 are the only games I own for the PS2
> 
> Looks like a nice bump draft in that first pic, is that you driving?  I've never played with the photomode so I'm not sure how it works.



Yes, I was Driving the FTO in the Tokyo Endurance event. In all of the race ones  I was in control of one of the cars pictured. I have a fondness for the FTO race car for the JGTC events, It's the only way to have a challence out of it. As much as I love my Penzoil Nismo, it's just too dominate there...even with bad oil and no extra parts. 

I have another thread specifically for pictures from the photomode if you ever wante to tinker with it.

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92499



Iron Flatline said:


> Nice.
> 
> I just GT5 Prologue... and though I am UNBELIEVABLY EXCITED to have it... it's a little thin. Only a few tracks, no after-market parts or customization, no free lapping, no Ghosts, nothing really... and heavy Japanese car bias... I mean come on, the new GT-R is going to be _phat_, but it's not going to beat a Ford GT or a Ferrari 430.



Sounds like they dropped the photo mode I guess there is only one thing to do


Ralley for it in the next one 


GT5 Prologue is one of only two games that has my thinking about geting a PS3, but my budget is telling me I am going to have to continue waiting sadly  



I also have a few other WP somewhere, I'll have to dig them up.


----------

